# Preseason Game 7: Hornets @ Heat (10/26 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, October 26, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN2*








*@*







​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bring on the season already.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopefully we finally see real rotations, even if for just the 1st half.

Chalmers/Cole
Wade/Allen
James/Miller
Battier/Lewis
Bosh/Haslem


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope that UD/Lewis frontcourt improves in all areas if they get the chance to play together in this one. They both shot badly and they gave up too many offensive rebounds in that 2nd half when they were in together.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, UD managed to grab his 8 boards while they still looked anemic on the glass, but other than that they couldn't look much worse. That's clearly the weakest link in our rotation. Individually, I think they'll be fine, but as a tandem there might be issues. I think when Bosh is on the bench with Lewis in the game, and they're not going traditional at C, the front court needs to be James/Lewis/Haslem to help out rebounding. I think its pretty important to always have Bosh or LeBron out there. Nice to have Harrellson now when we need to go bigger. His rebounding alone should be a major help.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> #HEATgame: Tonight’s @MiamiHEAT starters vs the @Hornets: @KingJames, @ShaneBattier, @ChrisBosh, @DwyaneWade, @MChalmers15.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Now that Varnado has been destroyed, only Joel won't be available tonight.

Fashion Update: Road unis at home tonight. Guessing the "new" blacks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Joseph Goodman ‏@MiamiHeraldHeat
> This quote from Wade—"We got a couple new guys who are still trying to learn our system."—makes it sound like Harrellson and Temple are in.


Goodman said in the next tweet that he was specifically talking about the young players, not Ray and Rashard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh swishes the long J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Lebron

tweaked his ankle a bit though


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade looks terrible tonight. Everyone does.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sloppy start by the Heat


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sheesh...one of those games, so far.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh boy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG thankfully this is a preseason game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Has Wade been as bad as the 0-3 and 4 turnovers indicates....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Has Wade been as bad as the 0-3 and 4 turnovers indicates....


Yes. 

One of those starts though where nothing was going our way.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

This was supposed to be a low mistakes high rebounding game!  OH well...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe we should just try our luck with jumpshots. These layups aren't working.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, half my hair would have been pulled out by now if this was a regular season game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

wow are we struggling haha


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig:

phew...he lives.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hardest shot he's taken goes in for Lebron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So grateful this is preseason.

How do we not know by now that a Ryan Anderson wide-open at the buzzer = 3 points?

Worst 1st quarter of the preseason in our dress rehearsal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Obligatory buzzer beater by Anderson. That shit is so tired.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like clockwork, those buzzer beaters..

21-19 after 1

After scoring an easy 30 in most of these 1st quarters in the preseason, we finish with 19 tonight. 

Soooo many unforced turnovers and missed layups.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron and Bosh have all of our field goals, and 5 rebounds each. Carrying us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with a turnover and missed layup to start the 2nd. 

Again, thank God this is a preseason game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

5 turnovers and 0-for-a-million at the rim for Dwyane.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Per @CoupNBA, we're 4-14 at the rim.

Nice J UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4-14 and most misses are by Lebron and Wade. That's crazy. 

Ray 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wild floater by Cole. Don't do that.

He looks like he's learned a lot this offseason, but is freaking out trying to figure out how to incorporate it, and thus looks worse than he did to start last season. That's at least my optimistic view of things.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yikes, Wade is gross tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 33333

Still hot from 3


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What is that 7-8 from 3 for Cole?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeez, Wade..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Let's, uh, just sit Dwyane. Something just not there tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> What is that 7-8 from 3 for Cole?


8-9


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade finally scores


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's the Big 3 + Rio/Ray lineup

Wade hits a layup finally.

Ray turns it over after the steal.

These 5 will score a lot though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is one ugly game. Boston would be sittin there laughing at us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MANBEARPIG


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad call on Lebron

nice and1 by Chris


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That _was _a flop by Davis. The angle he went down wasn't consistent with the hit. Rookie getting the benefit over the omni-MVP...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wish they raised the banner tonight. Fitting performance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Starting lineup back in. Hopefully they can end this half nicely.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

6 1st half TOs for Wade

Nice drive and finger roll earlier though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

47-47 at the half

Ugly half. This team seems to have gone in cruise control since the 2nd half against Washington.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Pretty much. Self preservation mode.

6 turnovers in a half is pretty ugly for DWizz though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

A little disconcerting we're playing our worst basketball of the preseason while also playing our regulars the most.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Insane how many missed layups and dunks Wade and Lebron have tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is like that Jeremy Lin Knicks game where we missed everything within 3 feet.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Comical how bad we are finishing today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

On the brightside, a bad game like this adds more fuel for these upcoming practices before the Boston game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No Miller again tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Allen in the post!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole's shooting is not an aberration. That 3 looked so much better than his shot last year. 9-10!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333

now 9-10


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo going to Miller ahead of Lewis this half. Thus the luxury of the roster.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Rivers twisted that foot every way possible.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No 3's for Battier this game so far, gotta be a first.

Tough 3 there by Cole. He was open, but far out. Probably could've used an extra pass to an open Miller.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

72-70 after 3

Heat playing like its the last preseason game. Just something noticeably off since that 2nd half began in KC.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MM -- doing his thang.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I ****ing love Mike Miller


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta love Mike Miller :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OMG Mike. OMG.

This game just got crazy...cause of Mike Miller. He should just be our second half assassin. 

Seriously, though, he's moving great right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ryan Anderson 4-5 from 3. He'd be great here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How good is a healthy and fluid Mike Miller?

Spo - bust this dude out more often


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Raaaay 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Davis just flips shit up and it goes in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Making good decisions, just not finishing. We need to diagram only plays for Miller.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD's J still busted.


He's so hard to watch when he's missing those wide open Js


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Remember when UD was automatic from that spot?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, actually, Wade has made some terrible decisions. He and Ray have been turning it over aplenty. Dwyane needs to tighten up before tues.

But yeah, UD's scaring me with the J.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're making their D look tremendous with some of these passes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Feed it to Bosh, please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ryan Anderson is so damn annoying.

Why exactly did Orlando trade him?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did I hear booing after that Anderson step-back 2? Really?

I knew that corner 3 was going down before he even stepped behind the line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol game.

Ah well - get this preseason over with


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

When Wade is bad, he's just so ****ing awful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Ryan Anderson is so damn annoying.
> 
> Why exactly did Orlando trade him?


To try to bottom out for a top pick or two. They're hoping for Andrew Wiggins for sure.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That 3 by Wade actually made me feel better about this game. I don't know what to think of that, but I'll take it.

Bring on ring night.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Back to back stinkers for Rashard Lewis. Concerning?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well if anything came out of this one, its that Mike Miller has to be in the rotation.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike Miller in. Rashard Lewis out?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 96-89

And that ends the preseason. About damn time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Mike Miller in. Rashard Lewis out?


Has to be a 10 man rotation. Cole in spot minutes, Ray, Mike, Lewis and UD.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ugly game for just about everyone expect Bosh and Miller. Can definitely take the positive away that Mike clearly deserves a spot in the rotation. Not sure what to make of Lewis right now. It wasn't all bad today, but the shooting's been off the last couple games.

We're obviously a big game team, so I'm not worried about anything. Would've liked to see Wade look a little more explosive tonight, though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I think Spo will ultimately be juggling 10, with the back 3 all being risks to not play much on a given night. Will have them pushing each other, as Miller pushed tonight.

Loved the look on his face. He's never looked this good here. He's carried over the Finals performance, but with a healthy body and loving mind. :spo:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And against bigger teams or if rebounding becomes an issue, Joel will likely replace Rashard in some instances.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, both teams were tied with 3's made, and overall field goals, and if we went 100% at the line we still would've lost. They went 22-32 and we went 15-18. Unexpected.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> And against bigger teams or if rebounding becomes an issue, Joel will likely replace Rashard in some instances.


Exactly, and maybe Josh will get some love if he plays well.

OT: Beasley getting buckets in PHX. Looking same ole on D though. Indifferent.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @CoupNBA
> 
> Miami shot 16-of-39 at the rim tonight (41 percent), which would have been their second-lowest mark all of last season.


Says it all.



> ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> 
> Spoelstra played only 10 tonight. Decision on Harris and Temple must already be made.


Figured as much. They've had awhile to assess it. One game wouldn't change much. More important to try and work on the rotation.

Rio also looked rusty tonight. That's expected. We have a lot of regular rotation guys we're trying to work back into a bball rhythm (Wade, Allen, Chalmers, Haslem, Lewis), we may need LeBosh to carry us early in the season. :lebron: :bosh1:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I've seen it from Wade, but in the 2 years he's been here, i've never seen Lebron miss so much at the rim on dunks and layups. And it just so happened when Wade was in a funk in that same area as well. Doubt we'll ever see that again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy shit...

Battier - 1 rebound in 21:24

UD - 1 rebound in 14:28

MM - 9 rebounds in 14:18

This isn't terribly unusual. He's always been a great rebounding SF. My crazy mind is wondering what a starting lineup with LeBron permanently at PF and a healthy Miller at SF would look like. He was galloping like a dear tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not comfortable with that lineup to start. Too much chances for Lebron to get in early foul trouble. 

I do want Miller, Ray and Lebron to play a lot together when Wade and Bosh are out of the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good point, damn foul trouble. But yeah, looking like Chalmers/Ray/Miller will look nice around LeBron when he's going Cleveland-style.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I really want Miller to be getting 15-20 minutes a night, it's just hard to see how that will happen. When he's hot like that he gives you no choice but to play him. He looks good, as healthy as he's been in years.


----------

